# Sea France Prices-take a look!



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Just booked a Dover-Calais return for next May/June with Sea France via Caravan Club website -£68!! Civilised times too

Given some of the daft prices quoted for the Western Channel- and for Norfolk Lines-I reckon this is a good deal :lol: :lol:


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Looks good to me - just checked we could go for under £50 for a single. Our problem is location, location, location! We are of the short trips per day brigade - Here to Portsmouth on a good day is just about the limit. The Hull to Zeebrugge crossing is far better, but is it worth £516 return (includes dinner)? I thought I had it sussed. As you quite rightly say, the Western Channel and Norfolkline prices seem to be much higher for 2007 so our decision to do the Hull run was easy. Now I'm not so sure :? 

Isn't it nice to have such trying problems :wink: :wink: :wink: 

thanks 

Sue


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

We've gone across the tunnel for the same figure but one way only so one could say it is twice the price 8) :roll: 

But this is fine for us as the missus does not like ships as she has met someone who used to work on one and it destroyed her faith in sea travel.  

I reckon she must have met a pilot, a coach driver and a train driver as well as she doesn't like tthose modes of travel either so we are a tad limited to where we go but having been already far and wide, I am more than happy with Uk, France and Spain and possibly other countries sprinkled round about. Just think for a minute and take Bognor Regis for an example. What has Barbados got that you cannot find in Bognor Regis. Bognor has a few West Indians, it sells bananas and coconuts, it has a beach and sea, and Pinacolada is available in all good pubs. And normally you cannot get burnt in the sun. I think I have made a very valid point and thus I rest my case. 8) I may have saved members hundreds, if not thousands of pounds.


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

Hi, all. That's a bargain, they're quoting me £127 or £227 with me trailor.
norfolkline want £169 or £134 with trailor (promotion)
P&O £204 van only
Transeuropa £78 van £134 with trailor
think i'll give the c&cc a ring and see what they can come-up with


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi Telbell

Seeing your statement "reminded" me that I should book the ferry for our Spring trip!.

Could not match your cost but managed £73 for "Freedom" return from April through to June 2007 with Sea France. 

They seem to have got their act together recently as they have been consistently most competitive for the past 2 trips and hopefully will remain so for all of 2007. Still trying to juggle commitments later in the year before booking the Autumn journey.

Ron


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Pusser said:


> We've gone across the tunnel for the same figure but one way only so one could say it is twice the price 8) :roll:
> 
> But this is fine for us as the missus does not like ships as she has met someone who used to work on one and it destroyed her faith in sea travel.
> 
> I reckon she must have met a pilot, a coach driver and a train driver as well as she doesn't like tthose modes of travel either so we are a tad limited to where we go but having been already far and wide, I am more than happy with Uk, France and Spain and possibly other countries sprinkled round about. Just think for a minute and take Bognor Regis for an example. What has Barbados got that you cannot find in Bognor Regis. Bognor has a few West Indians, it sells bananas and coconuts, it has a beach and sea, and Pinacolada is available in all good pubs. And normally you cannot get burnt in the sun. I think I have made a very valid point and thus I rest my case. 8) I may have saved members hundreds, if not thousands of pounds.


Oi Pusser, don't you get millions of people coming to Bognor with that comparison with Barbados, there's not room, especially for motorhomes - the council think they don't exist, and have put height barriers to stop us anyway. Not so sure about the West Indians, though, most of the darker skinned visitors come from London, judging by the accents.  And try asking for a pinacolada in the William Hardwicke in High st, and you'll get a very funny look.............
Nice beach when the tide's out, though, and it was quite a pleasant summer this year.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Sorry to go off thread with ny answer to Pusser's Bognor / Barbados comparison, but the thread got me thinking about ferry crossings for next year as well. I think we'll be limited to a couple of short hops next year, and as usual Pompey / Cherbourg or the other ports would seem to be out of the question cost wise (unless the new people on the Lehavre crossing statrt getting aggresive with their pricing). Will be keeping an eagle eye on the "fluid pricing" of the main operators.


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

we have just booked seafrance return dover to calais - going out on 14th december returning christmas eve. £74 return for an 8 metre motorhome and 4 passengers - bargain


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

If you are a CSMA member it's even cheaper.

Don


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*SeaFrance*

Hi

Very intersting. SeaFrance is not one I normally look at for pricing.

However, P&O will often price match - providing the operator serves the same port.

Rapide561


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

I travelled with Norfok Lines last time I went abroad and was pleased with the price and the service all round and was planning on using them next year. I have just done a price comparison between Norfolk Lines and Sea France for next August and its no contest really. I have emailed Norfolk Lines explaining the price difference and their potential loss of up to 12000 customers. 
Ian


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Further to my above post. I have just done a price check with Euro Tunnel for the same dates in August next year and travel on a Saturday. If you travel out after 1800 and back before 1000 you can get the return fare for £122.
Ian


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Just received the attached from Norfolk Lines.
Ian

Thank you for your email which has been forwarded to the Customer Services Department.

It appears we are experiencing some technical difficulties loading the correct fares for motorhomes and car/caravans onto our website for 2007. The fare you have been quoted online is not correct and if you would like to contact us direct, or the caravan club you will be quoted the correct fare. 

We apolgise for any inconvenience this may have caused, and you can be assured that this is not a reflection of Norfolklines place in the market. We are sure once you are given the correct fare you will see our fares are very competitive.

Yours sincerely


Theresa E. Foley
Interim Passenger Manager
Norfolkline Shipping B.V


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

quote from Soentview's post
"Theresa E. Foley
Interim Passenger Manager
Norfolkline Shipping"

What's an interim passenger? :?


----------



## Mat7 (May 15, 2005)

bognormike said:


> What's an interim passenger? :?


I would guess at those who have booked but not yet traveled!

Sounds to daft to make up!

Cheers Matt :roll: 8O :lol: :roll:


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Just booked Seafrance out 07/06/07 £37 back 05/07/06 £40. BUT Irish sea costing between £235 Return (Irish Ferries) and £290 Return (Stena).
Can't wait until someone upsets the apple cart for the Irish Sea routes.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Ian (Solentviews)- that's an interesting Response from NorfolkLine- do you believe them? Not sure I do-surely they have "experts" who organise their on-line booking system?


----------



## huggybear (May 21, 2005)

I got one over christmas and new year £58 with seafrancehttp://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/icon_razz.gif
Razz


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Pusser said:


> But this is fine for us as the missus does not like ships as she has met someone who used to work on one and it destroyed her faith in sea travel.  I reckon she must have met a pilot, a coach driver and a train driver as well as she doesn't like those modes of travel either quote]
> 
> Pusser, I think your missus and me must be distantly related :lol: I don't like flying and hate/loath coaches. However, I quite like trains and up till now felt reasonably comfortable on a ship - despite my sailing experience being mostly of crossing the Irish Sea in rotten old boats only fit for cattle in the 50's & 60's 8O (they are much better these days). I am curious as to what on earth she could have been told to put her off as apart from the awful Zeebrugge disaster I can think of no other such dreadful losses on this side of the world.
> 
> ...


----------

